# AMA About Boxing Terrible Tim Witherspoon 2X Heavyweight Champion of the World Here



## Terrible Tim Witherspoon (Dec 22, 2021)

Hello everyone! I was the 2X Heavyweight Champion of the World and sparring partner for Ali. If you have questions about boxing, feel free to ask me!


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 22, 2021)

Terrible Tim Witherspoon said:


> Hello everyone! I was the 2X Heavyweight Champion of the World and sparring partner for Ali. If you have questions about boxing, feel free to ask me!


Welcome to the forum. 
It is an honor to have someone with your experience here and your willingness to offer your knowledge is quite impressive.


----------



## Terrible Tim Witherspoon (Dec 22, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> It is an honor to have someone with your experience here and your willingness to offer your knowledge is quite impressive.


I appreciate the warm welcome I have already received from people like yourself!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 22, 2021)

In your opinion, what is the optimal intensity level for sparring in order for a student to improve? Say, on a scale from 1 to 10, with 1 being barely tapping and 10 being a championship fight aiming for a knockout.

How would your answer change according to the level of the boxer and what they were focusing on in their current training?

I collected opinions on this a while back at our gym and only one person voted for level 10/trying for a knockout. However that person was another former 2x world champion, Darrin Van Horn. I theorize that Darrin's experience was a bit different because he had worked with professional sparring partners that he was paying for their time. The rest of us who are sparring with our friends aren't so motivated to give each other concussions.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 22, 2021)

At what age do you feel is the best for transitioning from training/competing to teaching? Is that something you would recommend someone do at the same time, or would teaching interfere with their competing?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 22, 2021)

Another question-How was Don King (not necessarily from a legal standpoint but from a personal)? I've heard many horror stories about him, but they're always stories that a friend of a friend of a fighter of his coach heard, nothing ever direct.


----------



## Terrible Tim Witherspoon (Dec 23, 2021)

This is the Real Terrible Tim Witherspoon & Merry Christmas MartialTalk!​


----------



## paitingman (Dec 25, 2021)

Welcome!
@Terrible Tim Witherspoon , 
What's one factor in boxing that most people would be surprised to hear about?

Are punchers born?

Do you have any hypothetical rule changes you'd like to see (any competition level)?


----------



## BrendanF (Dec 26, 2021)

It's a real honour Champ - I'm a big fan.  I hope you and your family had a nice Christmas.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 2, 2022)

@Terrible Tim Witherspoon , Happy New Year and I’m looking forward to reading your answers.


----------



## Buka (Jan 18, 2022)

Wow.

I hope you stick around, bro.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 31, 2022)

Am I the only one wondering....??


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 31, 2022)

seasoned said:


> Am I the only one wondering....??


I have my doubts. Figured that @Terrible Tim Witherspoon has forgotten about us


----------



## Oily Dragon (Jan 31, 2022)

You guys think all the hate directed at Wing Chun made Tim move on?  The typical nonsense that gets perpetuated online about it?

I have a thick skin for that sort of thing.  Tim doesn't, mentally.  Meanwhile, we both see Floyd Mayweather and think "Damn that's how a Crane fights".

He and I are of a like mind, you dig?  Not so much some of the rest of you.  Still stuck in the "this works, that does not" tribe.  Ain't that a shame.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Jan 31, 2022)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> I have my doubts. Figured that @Terrible Tim Witherspoon has forgotten about us


He hasn't forgotten.  If anything he read what was posted here, and decided to spend his time elsewhere.
*
What do Wing Chun Youtube comments look like?*


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 31, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> *What do Wing Chun Youtube comments look like?*


Was that meant to be a link somewhere? If so, it did not come through.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Jan 31, 2022)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Was that meant to be a link somewhere? If so, it did not come through.


No, I was channeling Samuel L. Jackson.

Here's a video of very well equipped Wing Chun MMA fighter.  Ever seen a master of at least three animals sprawl?  You will.

And to think Terrible Tim isn't even focused on grappling.  For him it's all defense, bobbing and weaving.


----------

